# Breeding questions



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Are there any breeders in the USA? I was lookinig on aquabid but seems it's mostly all international. 

Where do people usually sell there fish? On aquabid? Or to local petstores? or what?

So many questions, but I wanna make sure I'm prepared if I do decide to breed some bettas 

Is there a way to limit how many eggs are released? Or is it best to just let them go until the female is done?

What do people get to store the male fry in as they grow older? The females can be kept in the same tank, correct?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

There are lots of betta breeders in the US. You just have to catch them on aquabid. You can also join the IBC and ask breeders directly if they have a color or tail type you are interested in.

Some breeders breed only for show which means they keep a very small number of fish. The rest the either give away to pet stores, on craigslist, or kill.

You can remove the female during spawning but that lowers your chances of getting good viable fry. The best option is to raise the entire spawn to 1-2 months old and then begin the culling process.

Males can be kept in a variety of containers. Many people use plastic cups or glass jars. The size of the jar will directly affect how often you have to do water changes. Some females can be kept together until they are sold but you will get some females that are very aggressive and they will have to be jarred like males.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup like 1fish2fish said


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks very much for the info  

I guess a question I have is, how to cull exactly? I understand the importance of it for the integrity of the breed, but I really would hate to see anything suffer or to screw it up and make it suffer.  

I'd like to breed some bettas maybe in a year or two. Not sure what I would breed for. I kind of like my crowntails blue eyes (though I wouldn't use him, he's from petco ) and would maybe try to breed for that first?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Posaune said:


> Thanks very much for the info
> 
> I guess a question I have is, how to cull exactly? I understand the importance of it for the integrity of the breed, but I really would hate to see anything suffer or to screw it up and make it suffer.
> 
> I'd like to breed some bettas maybe in a year or two. Not sure what I would breed for. I kind of like my crowntails blue eyes (though I wouldn't use him, he's from petco ) and would maybe try to breed for that first?


 You don't need to cull. Just give them away to people who buy your fish. Be sure to tell them that the culls can't be bred, for physical and bad fins/color purposes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Culling is a touchy subject. Some say it's necessary and others don't.


----------

